
Android Studio 2.2 Preview – New UI Designer and Constraint Layout - AnbeSivam
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2016/05/android-studio-22-preview-new-ui.html
======
AnbeSivam
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csaXml4xtN8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csaXml4xtN8)

